# 8mth Female, Craigslist (Woodbridge, Ont)



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just saw this listing for a beautiful 8 month old golden girl. Fingers crossed she finds a loving home and I did email the poster asking them to consider the golden rescue in ontario.

8 months old female golden retriever


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a beautiful girl! 

congrats to the lucky person who brings her in their life


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder why they are giving her up, she is beautiful. Anyone in that area that could go get her, so that at least she could go to rescue if you couldn't personally keep her?

email this posting to a friend toronto craigslist > york region > community > pets 
please flag with care: [?] 

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 


*8 months old female golden retriever (woodbridge)*

Date: 2011-11-27, 1:34PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


8 months old pure breed Golden Retriever, spayed, up to date with all her shots, puppy classes completed, house broken, very gentle and used with small kids and cats.
Comes with all her toys, blankets, food and water bowls, bed, crate, aprox 10 kg of high quality puppy food and Cesar Milan "A member of the family" book.
Pictures are of Lilly today and when she was a baby with her mother and siblings.
Please call 416-843-8047 


Location: woodbridge
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests






























PostingID: 2723018092



Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Wonder why she has to go? Beautiful dog. Hope she goes to a good home


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

So sad.. Poor baby.. Sad thing is that she's already had a litter of pups, still being a baby herself..  I hope that she finds a forever home that gives her the life she deserves...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My Golden Madison said:


> So sad.. Poor baby.. Sad thing is that she's already had a litter of pups, still being a baby herself..  I hope that she finds a forever home that gives her the life she deserves...


Actually, I think this is a pic of her when she was a pup. Looking at the pics it looks like shes had a good life. If my boy were more dog friendly I'd be so tempted to go get her.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonder if they let the breeder know?


----------

